# Coming Back! AlpineZone Ski Area Challenge - 2011 Edition!



## Nick (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

Greg ran a great Ski Area Challenge here for many years that I'd like to bring back this year coming into the 2011 - 2012 season. (You can see past results here) 

Many of you long-timers are probably already familiar with the AZ Ski Area Challenge. What we will be doing in the next few weeks is contacting many ski areas in the northeast to find out who will be interested in participating. Once we get feedback on participation, we will post up the mountain and give everyone opportunities to ask questions. Again, take a look at past years for some examples of the kinds of questions that were asked. 

We will pick the top (10) questions for each ski area and give them an opportunity to answer. We'll do our best to get the real decision makers on the line in the process, and we will post the results here afterwards for everyone's info. 

So, don't start asking questions just yet, but if you have any suggestions for ski areas you want us to contact, let us know! Look forward to bringing back this great way to get insider info into what is happening with skiing across the area! 


Results and Status (updated 1.12.2012)

*Completed and Posted Challenges:* 

Peak Resorts (Mount Snow, Attitash, Wildcat, Crotched)
Burke
Granite Gorge
Ski Ward
Okemo
Smugglers Notch
Pat's Peak
Sugarbush
Sunday River
Mad River Glen
Jay Peak
Sugarloaf
Wachusett
Killington
Magic
Gunstock

*Questions Sent, waiting on response: *

Sundown
Saddleback
Mt Abram
Hunter
Cannon

*Currently Running*


Whaleback

*Questions being aggregated (to be sent to resort)*

Plattekill
Jiminy Peak
Bromley

*Pending Start of Challenge*
n/a

*Invited, no response yet*

Ascutney
Boyne General (Loon, Sunday River, Sugarloaf)
Ragged
Waterville Valley
Catamount
Nashoba
Blue Hills!
Owls Head
Bromont
Cochrans
Suicide Six
Black
Bousquet


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 17, 2011)

Of course the lightning rod should be on the list.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd like to hear from Magic.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2011)

Bromley, Which is going to be managed by Jiminy Peak


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 17, 2011)

Burke has a lot of stuff going on this year and it would be good to hear from them.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 17, 2011)

i'd like to hear from Bromley on the new MGT setup and what we as consumers will see different this season

i'd like to hear from Sugarloaf on the next phase of expansion and the AZ summit 3.0

i'd like to hear from Sugarbush because i like to hear from Sugarbush

Magic too

Killington too

I'd like to hear from any resort that wants to invite AZ'ers for a discounted visit or guided tour


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 17, 2011)

add - would like to hear from some of the eastern Canadian resorts too, i'm planning a Feb trip up there.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 17, 2011)

I think a Q&A with Chris Farmer (GM) or Jim Quimby (Mtn Ops) at Saddleback would be really informative and help to shed some light on both their short and long term plans.


----------



## mikestaple (Jun 17, 2011)

How about Boyne in general?  They control Loon, Sunday River, and Sugarloaf.  And run a number of Midwest and the Big Sky Resort in MT.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input folks.  If you personally know anyone at these resorts (on the inside) that we should talk to, please PM me or Nick.  Any connection helps.  It has been a while since we did the Challenge, but there has been enough time passed and interest to justify it.  

And not to let the cat out of the bag, Nick and us are thinking of some other ideas for the board and promos for this summer.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> And not to let the cat out of the bag, Nick and us are thinking of some other ideas for the board and promos for this summer.  Stay tuned.



:beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 17, 2011)

Sundown.


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'd like to hear from Sugarloaf on the next phase of expansion and the *AZ summit 3.0*



Been talking to them already, gonna be awesome next season - blowout!


----------



## Nick (Jun 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> add - would like to hear from some of the eastern Canadian resorts too, i'm planning a Feb trip up there.



That's a great idea!


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

Updated with suggestions so far. Can't promise we will get everyone, but we will do our best!


----------



## bobbutts (Jun 20, 2011)

Jay Peak
Pat's Peak
Peak Resorts
Ragged
Waterville Valley
Whaleback


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 20, 2011)

Considering that we just went through 2 months and 699 posts about Cannon's current situation, they seem like a prime candidate.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 20, 2011)

Catamount


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

Great suggestions, keep em coming!

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Catamount



yes, we're still waiting for mgt's response to the unmanned magic carpet of death fiasco!


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Considering that we just went through 2 months and 699 posts about Cannon's current situation, they seem like a prime candidate.



Definitely


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm updating the @AlpineZone twitter account to follow all these mountains as well - make sure you check us out on twitter


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 23, 2011)

How about adding in a new category for ski shops?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure what I'd ask at the moment, but I always like hearing from MRG, and Eric does a great job answering questions.  And how could we omit MRG?

Also, I don't personally have much interest, but if others do, the Plattekill owner(s) also seem to be very friendly to their customers, and I figure would do a good, honest job answering questions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How about adding in a new category for ski shops?






what kind of questions would you ask of particular ski shops?

Just curious.  never thought of a ski shop challenge


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> what kind of questions would you ask of particular ski shops?
> 
> Just curious.  never thought of a ski shop challenge



just my opinion but base on previous threads regarding ski shop preferences i'm not sure something like this would go over well (for the ski shop or Nick's blood pressure)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I'd tend to agree, but I wasn't sure if Black Phantom was being serious or tongue and cheek, so I figured I'd ask the question.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

kcyanks1 said:


> Not sure what I'd ask at the moment, but I always like hearing from MRG, and Eric does a great job answering questions.  And how could we omit MRG?
> 
> Also, I don't personally have much interest, but if others do, the Plattekill owner(s) also seem to be very friendly to their customers, and I figure would do a good, honest job answering questions.



I'll reach out to everyone I can - if they don't respond, so be it, but I will try to get to everyone on the list. 

+1 on MRG, will add it on! Thx


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How about adding in a new category for ski shops?



I hadn't thought of ski shops (might invoke some heavy competition on the retail side, haha) 

I was thinking of a gear challenge as mentioned above - contacting some like K2, Salomon, Rossi, Atomic, Fischer, etc. to talk about the new stuff coming out, plans for the future, etc.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 28, 2011)

RE: Ski shops

Markets catered to, products carried, shop specialties, etc.


----------



## Nick (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll think about it. 

Is there anyone else I should add to the list above? I'm accumulating contact info and will be contacting the ski areas later this week for our first reach out to them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> RE: Ski shops
> 
> Markets catered to, products carried, shop specialties, etc.


 
As the guy who helped Greg with the Challenge in the past, the only comment I can make is that the Challenge is participant driven.  We got lots of folks who were interested in the Challenge, but when we got resorts on board the folks disappeared and some Challenges were slow at best.  It made us look bad when nobody had any questions for these folks.  So as to expanding to include ski shops, that sounds great but we need folks to have questions ready and participate to make it work!


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll do some additional stuff too once we complete getting the resorts on board. one thing will be an email to all site members, which I think will aid in participation, particularly for those that are hibernating in the summer


----------



## Nick (Jun 30, 2011)

Anybody else I'm missing on this list? I plan on starting our campaign to the resorts early next week.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 30, 2011)

I know it has been said before but Plattekill for sure


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 30, 2011)

Will the questions be reviewed and thinned out as to not be so adversarial? I could see some discussion going bad...

I wasn't around the last time, so I don't know how it was moderated.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 30, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Will the questions be reviewed and thinned out as to not be so adversarial? I could see some discussion going bad...
> 
> I wasn't around the last time, so I don't know how it was moderated.



For the must part (Killington being the major exception) members have been pretty respectful.

Some areas that people are particularly passionate about receive numerous questions.  Previous challenges were thinned down to about ten questions per resort.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2011)

AFAIK all challenges have been limited to 10 questions.  Yes, sometimes the questions are reworded or combined with similar questions.  Some just don't make the cut at all.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Some reps also go into the threads and continue to respond afterwards.  Steve from Jay Peak is great about that.


----------



## Nick (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, we will limit it to 10 - 15 or so max.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Jun 30, 2011)

Would love to hear from:


Burke
Smuggs
Jay
MRG
Eastern Townships:

Sutton
Orford
Owls Head
Bromont
Thanks.


----------



## billski (Jul 1, 2011)

*Suggestions*



Nick said:


> Anybody else I'm missing on this list? I plan on starting our campaign to the resorts early next week.



Nick,

This list needs some balance.  It is heavily weighted toward the "big boys". I know, most of this list is comprised with "big boy" skiers, but I'm sure there are many, many lurkers who are  just as happy at smaller areas.  It might help open up the forum a bit more.  I've been making the rounds of many small community areas, some with famous skiers who grew up there.  They are not into big time growth, but there is a lot to learn from them.

Might I suggest any of the following:
- Cochrans, VT
- Suicide Six, VT
- Black NH
- Bousquet, MA

These are all steeped in ski history, but have only humble plans.


----------



## Terry (Jul 1, 2011)

How about Shawnee Peak. The oldest ski area in Me. and the first to install a conveyer system. Talk to Mellissa Rock.


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 7, 2011)

I would like to here from Mt. Abram. I would have been interested to hear what their plans are for the future anyway, but their lodge pretty much burned to the ground last night, so I would be especially interested in their plans to rebuild.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 7, 2011)

Bradford Ski Area

and of course..........







SUNDOWN!!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Bradford Ski Area
> 
> and of course..........
> 
> ...


 
Dude, do not dis Nashoba!!!.  They seed their bumps too.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 7, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Dude, do not dis Nashoba!!!.  They seed their bumps too.



You are correct. Nashoba really should be on the list. Excellent racing programs. 

And let's not forget your beloved Blue Hills!

And Granite Gorge for my man billski!:beer:


----------



## Puck it (Jul 7, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You are correct. Nashoba really should be on the list. Excellent racing programs.
> 
> And let's not forget your beloved Blue Hills!
> 
> And Granite Gorge for my man billski!:beer:


 
Never been to Blue Hills, to far south for me.  

I prefer to skin up the old Boston Hill.


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> SUNDOWN!!!!!



What's Sundown?


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2011)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 7, 2011)

billski said:


> What's Sundown?



I believe it's an old wooden ship:smile:


----------



## Nick (Jul 7, 2011)

billski said:


> Nick,
> 
> This list needs some balance.  It is heavily weighted toward the "big boys". I know, most of this list is comprised with "big boy" skiers, but I'm sure there are many, many lurkers who are  just as happy at smaller areas.  It might help open up the forum a bit more.  I've been making the rounds of many small community areas, some with famous skiers who grew up there.  They are not into big time growth, but there is a lot to learn from them.
> 
> ...



That's perfectly fine with me - I'm up for making this the biggest most diverse challenge to date. I want to make sure we cover those mountains that the members here are interested in hearing from, small or large!


----------



## Nick (Jul 7, 2011)

I revised the list! It's getting pretty long... I plan on reaching out starting next week or the week after!


----------



## SkiWard (Jul 8, 2011)

Ski Ward!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 8, 2011)

billski said:


> What's Sundown?



It might be like a Quechee:wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2011)

SkiWard said:


> Ski Ward!


 
Yes, if you are a representative of the resort, how about you PM either me or Nick?


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

SkiWard said:


> Ski Ward!



Definitely get in touch - I did see your email about updating your resort info. I will take care of that for you, but we'd love to talk with you! 

BTW... just visited your site, didn't realize you had a summer ski area w/ Neveplast!


----------



## DJAK (Jul 25, 2011)

Might be an interesting idea..

I've had the pleasure of responding to a few of these as resort reps. Killington in 04 (when I was green), Attitash in 05 and Sunday River after that. Then I went out west for a few years and now I'm back working in VT, but not in the resort biz at the moment. I've also done the PR thing for ASC, Boyne, and Powdr and skied most of the rest.

That could allow me to field a "why do resorts generally do x?" type of set. Responses that I might, MIGHT, be able to more candidly answer than at other times in my career or by reps themselves. And also when it's not specific to one resort, there's more latitude to relay the landscape.

Looking forward to my first winter back in New England since 2008. If ya'll want to incorporate that - then I'm happy to help. If not, then no biggie. Think snow!


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool DJAK, thanks for the feedback  

It's taken me a bit longer than I wanted to get my lists put together - finding email contacts at all the resorts - but I should have something out to the resorts to gauge participation soon. 

The whole idea of the thing is to make it as candid as possible (gotta pass the BS detector!). What kinds of things did you find your were limited in answering, DJAK


----------



## billski (Jul 25, 2011)

DJAK said:


> That could allow me to field a "why do resorts generally do x?"/QUOTE]
> 
> I would be very careful how you select your questions.  You don't want them to perceive you are asking obvious questions "duh".  You don't want to risk them finding this a waste of time.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

billski said:


> DJAK said:
> 
> 
> > That could allow me to field a "why do resorts generally do x?"/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DJAK (Jul 25, 2011)

> I'm guessing we won't be too "light" on the questions around here. In any event, it will be an interactive process with the members here. We probably can't make everyone happy, but I will do my best to help select a broad range of questions for the participating resorts.



Thankfully you have a lot to work with from a historical standpoint. Good and not so good questions/answers. I would urge to not regurgitate annual dead horse topics to an extent that folks will let you.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks DJAK, I'll have to keep that in mind given it's my first time "running" this


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jul 26, 2011)

Wildcat
Attitash


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2011)

Good suggestions, not sure how I missed those! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Aug 17, 2011)

Emails are going out TODAY to all the mountains, so stay tuned for responses! We'll be kicking this off very soon!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2011)

Standing by.


----------



## Nick (Aug 17, 2011)

All invitations have been sent out. The following resorts have been contacted, and we are already getting some responses. Stay tuned for new threads asking for your questions!

and.... think snow! 


Cannon
Jiminy Peak
Ascutney
Hunter
Sugarbush
Killington
Okemo
Mount Snow
Pat's Peak
Sugarbush
Jay Peak
Magic
Bromley
Burke
Sugarloaf
Saddleback
Boyne (general)
Sunday River
Sundown
Wachusett
Ragged
Waterville Valley
Catamount
Whaleback
Mad River
Plattekill
Nashoba
Blue hills
Granite Gorge
Smuggs
Owl's Head
Bromont
Shawnee Peak
Mt. Abram
Cochrans
Suicide Six
Black Mt
Bousquet
Ski Ward


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2011)

Good to see.  A fair number of those folks have done the challenge before.


----------



## Nick (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup. As a side note: I'm doing my best to get as high up to the top as possible but in some cases we do get the marketing people, so we will do our best to cut through and get clear answers to the questions you guys and gals have!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 18, 2011)

With that many Ski Area Challenges going out and the resulting sticky threads at the top of the main Skiing and Snowboarding forum, should a new sub-forum be created under Skiing and Snowboarding?


----------



## mtl1076 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I know I saw an email about the ski area challenge on my blackberry, but I can't find it in my outlook now and it was deleted off the blackberry.  Stupid technology.  Magic would love to participate so go ahead and send me another invitation.


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> With that many Ski Area Challenges going out and the resulting sticky threads at the top of the main Skiing and Snowboarding forum, should a new sub-forum be created under Skiing and Snowboarding?



I was debating that... 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

mtl1076 said:


> Hey guys, I know I saw an email about the ski area challenge on my blackberry, but I can't find it in my outlook now and it was deleted off the blackberry.  Stupid technology.  Magic would love to participate so go ahead and send me another invitation.



I'll resend! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidFeet (Aug 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> All invitations have been sent out. The following resorts have been contacted, and we are already getting some responses. Stay tuned for new threads asking for your questions!
> 
> and.... think snow!
> 
> ...




....how about Wildcat, Attitash, Bretton Woods?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2011)

LiquidFeet said:


> ....how about Wildcat, Attitash, Bretton Woods?


 
Good call.  We should try to add the Peak Resorts (Attitash, Wildcat, Crotched).


----------



## Nick (Aug 19, 2011)

We had a Peak Resorts general before, but I hadn't reached out yet. 

I'm gone for the weekend but I will do it probably Monday evening.


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 23, 2011)

any response from killington?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Nick--

We should contact Middlebury College Snow Bowl.  I will get an Email address and shoot it to you.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> any response from killington?



Not yet, I reached out again yesterday.


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 28, 2011)

fantastic lineup of challenge participants.. well done


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> fantastic lineup of challenge participants.. well done



Thanks,  excited to run it! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 29, 2011)

How abt Saddleback? Any word from them?


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2011)

Gotta look at my running list.I know when I finish with this Round 2 I have another five resorts on the docket, so out of the ~30 I contacted we have about 18 committed so far. I will check to see if I got in touch with Saddleback.


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2011)

Several more confirmed participants, after the current crop we have on deck: 


Up next: 


Plattekill
Mt Abram
Pat’s Peak
Sunday River
Okemo
Shawnee Peak
Sugarloaf
Boyne General
Jiminy Peak


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> How abt Saddleback? Any word from them?



No word yet from Saddleback, I followed up with them early last week.


----------



## billski (Aug 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> Not yet, I reached out again yesterday.


'
I suspect kmart is going to be quite busy for some time.  :-x


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 31, 2011)

billski said:


> '
> I suspect kmart is going to be quite busy for some time.  :-x



They've agreed to participate already.


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> They've agreed to participate already.



the thread is already up! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mediamogul (Sep 16, 2011)

How about Berkshire East? Is it too late for suggestions?


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> How about Berkshire East? Is it too late for suggestions?



Not way dude...  It's only September! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Sep 29, 2011)

The current crop will be winding down this week - so get those last minute questions in before we put up the next set!


----------



## cannonist (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't wait to hear from Waterville Valley theres alot going on there these days. Is there any chance we can Bretton Woods in here interested to see what they have going.


----------



## Nick (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah I can reach out to them as well!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2011)

Are we going to see anymore results soon?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2011)

Killington hopefully soon.  Sugarbush soon....going through the questions now.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2011)

I've got about four or five out for response and will be sending more this weekend.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

where did the results go?


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2011)

In the 2011 challenge page 

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/articles/challenge/2011/


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't heard back yet from waterville / bretton. Will continue to reach out.


----------



## JPTracker (Oct 10, 2011)

No results from Jay Peak yet?


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

What is the status of the Killington challenge?  Are they still participating?


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2011)

Jay Peak and Killington questions have both been sent and I am waiting on the responses to get them posted. 

Typically I follow up about once a week once I send the questions out.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> Jay Peak and Killington questions have both been sent and I am waiting on the responses to get them posted.
> 
> Typically I follow up about once a week once I send the questions out.



Thank you.


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2011)

*$7 Boston Ski and Snowboard Show*

6 day offer.
Include $10 liftopia gift card.  How can you say no????


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

Did you mean to post that in this thread


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 17, 2011)

Nick said:


> Did you mean to post that in this thread



What is the word from Killington?


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

As of yet, still nothing


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What is the word from Killington?



They refused to answer with out their lawyers on the grounds that it may incriminate them.


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2011)

Please check out the first post of this thread, it has been updated for a full status of what is going on with this year's challenges!


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> Please check out the first post of this thread, it has been updated for a full status of what is going on with this year's challenges!




Full circle?


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2011)

Today's the last day for the current challenges, get your questions in, tonight I'll be closing those threads down and aggregating the questions


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How about adding in a new category for ski shops?





kcyanks1 said:


> Not sure what I'd ask at the moment, but I always like hearing from MRG, and Eric does a great job answering questions.  And how could we omit MRG?
> 
> Also, I don't personally have much interest, but if others do, the Plattekill owner(s) also seem to be very friendly to their customers, and I figure would do a good, honest job answering questions.





deadheadskier said:


> what kind of questions would you ask of particular ski shops?
> 
> Just curious.  never thought of a ski shop challenge



I can think of a few to ask any shop: What demo's can you offer, how much and can these charges be subtracted from a subsequent purchase? Do you plan on offering AT or Tele equipment? How would you repair a core shot?

Shops could be: Pishe's, Rodgers, Lahouts, IME, Ragged Mt Equipment (not to be confused with the resort but while we're taking about Ragged) Sport Thoma.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 9, 2011)

Alpinezone got plugged on "The Real Jay Peak Snow Report" today.

http://jonnyjay.blogspot.com/


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 10, 2011)

How about Killington?  Certainly now that they are open, they can take a few minutes to answer 10 questions.   If not they should've just declined; either way there will be backlash posts.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 10, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> How about Killington?  Certainly now that they are open, they can take a few minutes to answer 10 questions.   If not they should've just declined; either way there will be backlash posts.



In all seriousness, do you think that they care about the 'survey'?  This is the site that sent out a newsletter with serious misinformation about their lodge after Irene which was never corrected.  

They are open. Who else is?


----------



## RichT (Nov 10, 2011)

Nick how much longer for Hunter's answers?


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2011)

RichT said:


> Nick how much longer for Hunter's answers?



I still have to get them aggregated... been a lot more work than I originally thought! I hope to get them done and shipped off next week. Turnaround time for most mountains has been anywhere from 1 - 5 weeks so far.


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Alpinezone got plugged on "The Real Jay Peak Snow Report" today.
> 
> http://jonnyjay.blogspot.com/



Cool!


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> How about Killington?  Certainly now that they are open, they can take a few minutes to answer 10 questions.   If not they should've just declined; either way there will be backlash posts.



It's been a while, I know. I am still following up weekly with them.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

FYI, I did hear form Killington and they are hoping to have results back in the next 1 week


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2011)

Killington results are in! I will try to get them posted up tomorrow!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2011)

Any results in from Saddleback yet?
Also, is Whaleback particpating in the challenge?


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes! Whaleback is in. I need to start that thread. I wanted to finihs my last set first as frankly I've gotten a bit overwhelmed :lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yes! Whaleback is in. I need to start that thread. I wanted to finihs my last set first as frankly I've gotten a bit overwhelmed :lol:



Assuming you generate income based on forum activity, what's the delay in the Cannon results?  Cannon threads must be a goldmine!


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Assuming you generate income based on forum activity, what's the delay in the Cannon results?  Cannon threads must be a goldmine!



Literally just me getting my shit together and pulling all the 20+ questions together into 10 logical questions. Takes time. 

And I have to do it for 5 resorts


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Literally just me getting my shit together and pulling all the 20+ questions together into 10 logical questions. Takes time.
> 
> And I have to do it for 5 resorts


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 7, 2011)

Way to harass the guy who makes this forum possible.:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


Keep up the good work Nick, It's greatly appreciated by many!


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm working on it this morning. Just got Saddleback questions out to them (finally!). Gonna get the rest done today. 

it's not just cut & paste b/c I need to limit it to 10 questions, so I have to aggregate and pull it all together. It does take some time. 

Patience, grasshopper


----------



## LiquidFeet (Dec 8, 2011)

You know it's appreciated when they keep coming back for more.


----------



## catskillman (Dec 9, 2011)

Has Hunter rec'd their questions or are they just dancing around their answers.

Speaking of dancing - I wonder how many people will fall this weekend in Colone;'s Hall on the wet floor.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

I sent Hunter the questions at the end of last week


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

Be forewarned.  There is a lot of eggnog going down this week and next.


----------



## BeeBee143 (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'd like to hear from Bromley on the new MGT setup and what we as consumers will see different this season
> 
> 
> Can't tell you what will be new for skiers, but just hired as instructor and it seems like their kids program (Kidsrule) is going to be real good.  Bring your kids to Bromley for what looks like one of the best ski schools on the planet.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2011)

BeeBee143 said:


> gmcunni said:
> 
> 
> > i'd like to hear from Bromley on the new MGT setup and what we as consumers will see different this season
> ...


----------



## BeeBee143 (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> BeeBee143 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been drinking billski's Russian vodka laced eggnog?:-o:razz:
> ...


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

@BeeBee, I like your quote


----------



## LiquidFeet (Dec 26, 2011)

What's the current status for Cannon?  Do they have the questions yet?


----------



## catskillman (Dec 27, 2011)

Can you add another question to Hunter's???  Ask them what is going on with the quad on the west side -

Christmas Day - stopped and stranded folks for hours and bussed out the others waiting for the lift.  Deja Vu!!!

Same lift - differant location


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2011)

Cannon is still with me ... sorry! Hunter hasn't responded yet, i"ll see if I can add in the Q.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2011)

Any word back from Plattekill


----------



## LiquidFeet (Dec 28, 2011)

I look often for the Cannon reply.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 3, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> I look often for the Cannon reply.



+1


----------



## oakapple (Jan 9, 2012)

I take it that Hunter Mountain never responded?


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

Hunter should respond soon, Jessica said she would get back shortly. Nothing yet on Plattekill, Cannon I havent' sent along yet. Sorry guys ... been crazy busy will try to get to tomorrow, I have a few free hours in the day


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hunter should respond soon, Jessica said she would get back shortly. Nothing yet on Plattekill, Cannon I havent' sent along yet. Sorry guys ... been crazy busy will try to get to tomorrow, I have a few free hours in the day



Oh.  I thought you were working on posting Cannon's results.  But you're working on sending them the questions?  This tough year may raise a whole host of new questions for Cannon.  I wonder if it's worth asking the existing set at this point.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hunter should respond soon, Jessica said she would get back shortly. Nothing yet on Plattekill, Cannon I havent' sent along yet. Sorry guys ... been crazy busy will try to get to tomorrow, I have a few free hours in the day


Im surprised that Plattekill didn't get back to you


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 11, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Im surprised that Plattekill didn't get back to you



Scotty-  you should stop into the Admin office and pick up a hard copy of the results and have a cold one afterwards!


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 11, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Oh.  I thought you were working on posting Cannon's results.  But you're working on sending them the questions?  This tough year may raise a whole host of new questions for Cannon.  I wonder if it's worth asking the existing set at this point.



+1


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Oh.  I thought you were working on posting Cannon's results.  But you're working on sending them the questions?  This tough year may raise a whole host of new questions for Cannon.  I wonder if it's worth asking the existing set at this point.



Welk do a new set next fall....  Yeah its me that's the holdup


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm still waiting on the Sundown one before I decide on getting my season pass there.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Welk do a new set next fall....  Yeah its me that's the holdup



Nick, will Cannon get the questions from this fall sometime soon?


----------



## tipsdown (Jan 12, 2012)

How about Saddleback?  Thanks!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 12, 2012)

tipsdown said:


> How about Saddleback?  Thanks!



+1 8)    Really interested in seeing their responses


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> Nick, will Cannon get the questions from this fall sometime soon?



Yes, they are some of the most difficult because I have 18 very good questions that I need to compress down to 10, so I need to either make some choices on what to cut or somehow patch them together if they are even partially related. I'm working with the mods to do it.. just a function of time. Sorry guys.


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm still waiting on the Sundown one before I decide on getting my season pass there.



Yeah I am getting little response from them, not sure what's up, I've sent a few emails. Maybe Brian or someone can reach out to them and ask


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

FYI the status on the first post is accurate. This is exactly where everything stands. The ones that are sent, I follow up with on a weekly basis. 

Questions Sent, waiting on response:
Sundown
Saddleback
Mt Abram
Hunter
Gunstock

Currently Running
Whaleback

Questions being aggregated (to be sent to resort)
Plattekill
Jiminy Peak
Cannon
Bromley


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

OK. I finally got the questions to Greg at Cannon. Sorry again for that delay.... I'll  keep you all updated.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yes, they are some of the most difficult because I have 18 very good questions that I need to compress down to 10, so I need to either make some choices on what to cut or somehow patch them together if they are even partially related. I'm working with the mods to do it.. just a function of time. Sorry guys.



Why didn't you send all 18 if they were good questions?


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Why didn't you send all 18 if they were good questions?



Because what I tell the resorts is that I will give you ten questions. If I double that, and ask them to write a 5 page story, they might tell me to kiss their collective asses. 

That, plus the way it is currently coded only allows for 10 entries. I'd have to modify the code to make it adaptable to more questions. Probably not all that hard, but I haven't really looked into it yet.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 31, 2012)

word


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2012)

Followed up with all of these today: 

Sundown
Saddleback
Mt Abram
Hunter
Cannon


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2012)

Sundown got back to me, said they aren't participating. I reached out to the others again. Hunter said they would get back to us but haven't heard yet. Cannon has been quiet.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> Sundown got back to me, said they aren't participating. I reached out to the others again. Hunter said they would get back to us but haven't heard yet. Cannon has been quiet.



Cannon is busy dealing with the asshats who are trying to shoehorn a lease into a shady House Bill under the pretense and facade of a veterans benefit.   My guess is that if they fend it off they'll give you some great responses. If they don't they probably won't care enough to bother.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 16, 2012)

Stick a fork in the challenge.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm having a hard time for sure getting any fresh updates. We may end up with just the batch we have ... I've reached out several times to many of them but at this point the questions we come up with might be better for next year


----------



## LiquidFeet (Feb 16, 2012)

oh dear.  disappointed for sure about not hearing from Cannon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

I surprised this Plattekill never got back to you.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll keep trying but its been a long time for several of them


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'll keep trying but its been a long time for several of them



It's not your fault it would be good PR for the hills.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 26, 2012)

Season is over, and Hunter never responded.

Surprise, Surprise


----------



## RichT (Mar 26, 2012)

catskillman said:


> Season is over, and Hunter never responded.
> 
> Surprise, Surprise



Damn. You are like the ANTI-catskill............man!


----------

